# Bargain gear or rubbish ?



## rodrocket (Apr 24, 2012)

I've been checking out rods and reels on Ebay on these crappy days with nothing better to do ;-) 
There are a couple of outfits selling and auctioning both at amazingly cheap prices  
Just wondering if anyone has bought this stuff and whether it's any good ?
I realise you only get what you pay for, but when I see rods selling for $10-15 bucks  
I think, hey, might be good for knock around fishing ? (whatever that is ?????)
One outfit is based in Werribee, NSW ???
Also, Chinese makers selling gear with no shipping cost to Oz which appears real cheap. Looks good but !!!
Any clues guys ??


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

theyakshed.com


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

theyakshed.com


----------



## cheaterparts (Jul 3, 2010)

I have had a good run on some Ebay cheapy gear

I have a couple of reels that have surprised me and this is from a post on Vyak I bought 3 off 3000 series reels in april 2011 
I striped and greased them with MX6 Inox grease .
One did fail after about 18 months of yak fishing but 2 are still going and still get used for light bait fishing
they do look realy salt effected now days but they are still going well
The braid on them has not been replaced and the largest fish caught on then have been a 5.4 Kg snapper and a couple of over a meter gummy sharks



cheaterparts said:


> just an update to an old report on some Ebay cheapy reels the report was from sep 26 2012
> 
> 
> 
> ...


my main 2 gummy rods are over 3 years old 8 - 10 kg OH ***** rods between the 2 I would have pulled over 300 gummys with them and I think I have replaced to end runners on both of them , no other breaks on runner issues
one rod cost me $ 9 and the other $ 18

so some gear is OK for cheap Ebay rubbish


----------



## rodrocket (Apr 24, 2012)

That's very impressive Cheater 
I am curious as to whether the carbon fiber rods are ok.
Barra recons the 'glass rods are for the bin ?
I'm inclined to buy a couple and see how they go.
I am really only targeting flatties and they aren't real big here in Hobart ;-)


----------



## pipnosis (Aug 5, 2009)

I reckon for basic fishing off the yak, the rods are ok.


----------



## Thegaff (Apr 19, 2011)

I picked up an over head reel for $15 awhile back, only used it a few times but for $15 I can't complain.


----------



## fisherjayse (Jan 30, 2013)

Ive done alright on ebay rods, just selective what I buy. This seller and catalyst brand have proved pretty okay gear, latest gear is 10-15kg overhead rods for mackeral. Plenty of guides which is good sign for me, some cheapie rods try and get away with like 5 guides, I like more. I realise overhead rods have more guides than spin rods.

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/181086827846 ... 1438.l2649

Jayse


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

rodrocket said:


> I am curious as to whether the carbon fiber rods are ok.
> 
> I'm inclined to buy a couple and see how they go.
> I am really only targeting flatties and they aren't real big here in Hobart ;-)


Took delivery of a 6'6" 1piece 3-6kgs carbon rod from ebay last week and surprised how good it feels for local fishing same as you describe.

Rod was 99c, and postage $15.95, arrived at the door by courier in a solid rod tube.

SARATOGA DBX Carbon Fibre 6'6 3-6kg Bream Soft Plastics Spinning Fishing Rod

For $17 total I am happy for my needs, why buy a ferrari if a holden will do the job for you I reckon.


----------



## zaffa (Apr 18, 2014)

I put together a combo of melaleuca 3000 reel with ***** 7'2" lure rod for around 45 dollars. The ***** is my fave rod and is so versatile! Landed up to 84cm(my biggest) salty barras on it no worries.

The reel I was pleasantly surprised with! I already have an Okuma diemos 3000 which is a couple years old now but still works well. And I must admit this melaleuca feels so much nicer to use and for $26 odd bucks delivered you can't go past it. Instant anti reverse, oversize bail, bigger comfy grip on the handle. The only thing I haven't changed yet is the internal grease, but until it's get sticky I'm not going to why fix it if it ain't broke!

Since then I've put together a few combos from 1-2kg graphite 1000 reels up to 12-16kg 4500 reels, all from eBay and have only had one fail which was due to my poor maintenance after a salty swim!

I currently have four ***** and one catalyst rod in my arsenal and all perform exceptionally for the $$. Don't even get me started on lures!

I think if you do your research and actually look at what your buying it's quite easy to pick out the crap. The only downside is the delivery wait time which can be up to two weeks but another positive is getting a refund or replacement item if some breaks or your unhappy as they try hard to keep good feedback!


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2014)

Common problem with cheap rods is that the eyes fall out of the guides. First thing I do is to superglue the edges of all the guides


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

theyakshed.com


----------



## rodrocket (Apr 24, 2012)

Well I've now ordered 2 f'glas and 2 carbon rods at a total cost of $90 (delivered, 2 suppliers) as I'm willing to take a punt given what's been said.
Really appreciate the comments guys, and I'll give a report back with in due course


----------



## pipnosis (Aug 5, 2009)

Im looking at this one for local rocks/surf lure casting.

***** SPORTS SURF 12' 8kg Carbon Fibre Light

Looks good on the internet. ;-) :lol:

Anyone know this brand?


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

filthy said:


> Common problem with cheap rods is that the eyes fall out of the guides. First thing I do is to superglue the edges of all the guides


Played safe and followed this advice today, took only a couple of minutes .... thanks for that tip filthy.


----------



## rodrocket (Apr 24, 2012)

Dodge said:


> filthy said:
> 
> 
> > Common problem with cheap rods is that the eyes fall out of the guides. First thing I do is to superglue the edges of all the guides
> ...


Same, thankyou


----------



## spork (Jan 21, 2012)

Barrabundy said:


> but it hasn't seen much harsh work off the kayak....after I bought myself a good quality Japanese reel I didn't enjoy using it anymore as it felt really cheap, wobbly and noises....it does work though.


If I had to fish to eat I would use whatever gear I could get. (probably a big square hook)
I fish for enjoyment (and the odd feed) and I find decent quality gear just more enjoyable to use.
Also, up to a point, more expensive stuff will usually last longer, so you buy a certate (for example) once, look after it, and have a really nice reel for the next 10-20 years. I'd rather do that than buy 10 cheap reels over that period. The cheaper ones might cost a fair bit less, even bought multiple times, but will they be an pleasure to use?


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2014)

spork said:


> I'd rather do that than buy 10 cheap reels over that period. The cheaper ones might cost a fair bit less, even bought multiple times, but will they be an pleasure to use?


cheap gear + spend savings on beer and hookers = much pleasure


----------

